

The Internet is nominated for Nobel Peace Prize - yread
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/03/11/urnidgns852573C400693880002576E30069623A.DTL&tsp=1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1191262>

Report from a different source for comparison.

